# Hilfe bei decompilen von Plugin



## TestUser187 (9. Mrz 2017)

Hey, ich bräuchte Hilfe beim decompilen eines Minecraft-Plugins. Es müssen lediglich nur Nachrichten verändert werden.
Ist hier jemand, der mir helfen könnte. Ggf. vielleicht TeamViewer oder Skype-Bildschirmübertragung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Würde mich sehr freuen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meldet euch


----------



## Henne079 (10. Mrz 2017)

Um welches Plugin handelt es sich denn?
Von den meisten Plugin ist der Sourcecode veröffentlicht.


----------



## TestUser187 (10. Mrz 2017)

Wir haben das Plugin gekauft, und den Käufer gefragt ob wir gewisse Dinge (Nachrichten) editieren dürfen. Er hat gesagt, dass wir es dürfen! Und nein, davon ist kein Source-Code veröffentlicht ... leider


----------



## Henne079 (10. Mrz 2017)

Muss ja ein ganz besonderes Plugin sein, dass ihr es gleich gekauft habt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Sourcecode nicht teil des Kaufes war. Gefragt ob ihr für die Veränderung den Sourcecode bekommt habt ihr vermutlich schon.

Habe schlechte Erfahrung gemacht beim decompilieren bei einigen Plugins. Bei einigen hat es aber funktioniert.


----------



## Joose (10. Mrz 2017)

Warum fragt ihr denn Verkäufer (und wahrscheinlich Programmierer) des Plugins nicht wie ihr die Nachrichten editieren könnt? Oder habt ihr von ihm die Information dass ihr es decompilieren müsst?
Sicher das diese Texte/Nachrichten nicht in einer Datei oder ähnlichem stehen und nur dort angepasst werden müssen?


----------



## TestUser187 (10. Mrz 2017)

Also er hat zu uns gesagt, dass er halt nur ungern die Source-Codes veröffentlicht. Er hat zu uns gesagt, dass wir es decompilen sollen, wenn wir etwas ändern möchten  Deswegen sind wir eben auf der Suche nach jemanden, der uns helfen könnte


----------



## TestUser187 (10. Mrz 2017)

also gäbe es hier jemanden, der uns vielleicht helfen könnte ?


----------

